# Body kits



## cgnizmo (Apr 3, 2004)

i am looking for a body kit for my 98 200sx all i find are fiberglass (not really what i want) anyway anyone know where there are any other besides fiberglass


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There is one full kit available that's urethane, and another that's just a front end. Run a search for the GTR kit and the Stillen front end and I'm sure you'll find what you want. Also, check the thread a couple posts down in this section about B14 body kits. In it, I posted a number of photos of both the GTR and the Stillen.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if worse comes to worse, get a drift kit...they are the strongest kit the make for the 200sx/sentra...

i have put mine through hell, and it hasnt even thought about cracking...

but remember, the original maker of the kit, streetweaponkits, went out of business, so i dunno what the quality is of the knock offs...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

This question is asked so much.......:fluffy:

please search....


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

cgnizmo said:


> i am looking for a body kit for my 98 200sx all i find are fiberglass (not really what i want) anyway anyone know where there are any other besides fiberglass


of coarse my responce will be promoting my website... :thumbup:

http://www.b14nissan.dreamhost.com/nissan_body_kit.htm


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Are you selling bodykits or just giving informative links? If you're selling them, I highly suggest you remove the photograph of Chris Herold's 200SX from your page.


----------



## OneViaVision (Apr 2, 2003)

samo said:


> Are you selling bodykits or just giving informative links? If you're selling them, I highly suggest you remove the photograph of Chris Herold's 200SX from your page.


no im not selling them... it's just links where you can get them.. yeah the pic looked nice so i put it up.. but actually I am working on redoing the whole site.. it will be a lot like car domain when i finish.. only exclusive to the b14 chasis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

You really should ask the photographer and the owner of the car before using thier images for promotional purposes.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Erebuni makes urathane body kits. Thats what im planning on getting within the next few weeks.. its the GTR kit.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

just got my kit, pretty happy with it , i just need money for the paint job


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

here are some crappy pics of the front bumper that i took with my phone 


















the bumper came with the meshed grill on the bottom


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

that looks nice! im kind of still debating between getting that front bumper or stock 95 200sx bumper...the one with the fogs.
hmmm....


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i guess you could put foglights onto this bumper too..its got space for it. Looks very similar to 200sx bumper i think but it has biger mouth (and it comes with a meshed grill too on the bottom).


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah, 2 1/2"s is what i heard.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i thought you were returing your car back to stock?
Still selling that back reflector?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

<<i have 2 cars. the sentra will be returned to stock and sold. the SER is my new baby. sad how i could just abandon the sentra but :shrug:... same chassis..better engine, two less doors. its all good :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

u just got the SER? i was thinking of getting one.. but dont feel like stripping the sentra .. i have done too much work to it


----------



## 200sxsr20de (Jun 18, 2002)

How much did the whole kit cost you? I'm looking to get this whole kit as well for my 200. Who exactly did you purchase it from and how long was turn around. All that stuff. Thanks.

David


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

NEVER get an ebay kit. and dont pay under $800 for a kit. if you do, itll be made cheaply, with thin ass fiberglass, it will not fit right, etc. in body kits, you DO get what you pay for.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

200sxsr20de said:


> How much did the whole kit cost you? I'm looking to get this whole kit as well for my 200. Who exactly did you purchase it from and how long was turn around. All that stuff. Thanks.
> 
> David


 i paid $680 for mine ... from somebody that deals with Maxima.org
i dont have a max .. but my friend does. 
And this kit is not cheaply made, belive me, plus its polyurathane


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

cgnizmo said:


> i am looking for a body kit for my 98 200sx all i find are fiberglass (not really what i want) anyway anyone know where there are any other besides fiberglass


not really, i just got a fiberglass kit. make sure if you get one that you reinforce it with fiberglass. that will make it much stronger. also, fit the kit to your vehicle before you reinforce it. that way you know it fits.


----------

